# Pics of you with your bow at full draw



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

You can learn a lot of things about an archer by seeing him at full draw 

There have been a lot of questions of late about 

Anchor , draw arm position along with head position, etc 

I would like to see pics of left and right side angles 

Here I am 

Always a work in progress


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

this is a good idea, ill post my mine later today once i get off work


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Here you go JP. Not the best pics but I think you can see what you want to see.

















I also happened to have one from above (when the weather was a heck of a lot nicer).









KPC


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

snow fun!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

GEREP said:


> Here you go JP. Not the best pics but I think you can see what you want to see.
> 
> View attachment 2178267
> 
> ...



Kevin 

Great angle from from the top 

We seem to have a similar anchor


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

scout4 said:


> snow fun!
> View attachment 2178357


Snow does make for some great photos 

Diggen the hood


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Had to throw the hunt together on the fly…ended up firing the lighting director and the photographer. 

Put a couple right in the intake manifold…short oil trail. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JParanee said:


> Kevin
> 
> Great angle from from the top
> 
> We seem to have a similar anchor


I can't quite tell, do you anchor with your index finger or your middle finger in the corner of your mouth?

KPC


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Now that the tripods are out - how 'bout someone call a FSOTD for tomorrow...


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

https://flic.kr/p/rvFGqQ

Shooting a bit fast but you get the idea


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

At release
At release by toddthearcher, on Flickr


----------



## hazemaze (Dec 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpgmzQuSQ0k


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

GEREP said:


> I can't quite tell, do you anchor with your index finger or your middle finger in the corner of your mouth?
> 
> KPC


I'm index finger 

But I angke my fingers a tad bit on the string like Ben advocates


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

zonic said:


> Now that the tripods are out - how 'bout someone call a FSOTD for tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 2178448
> View attachment 2178449


Zonic 

That's the same snow I'm looking at


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Todd 

What are you shooting there ?


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Zonic
> 
> That's the same snow I'm looking at


Yeah Joe - it's pretty and all but enough already - huh? Need to put peas in the ground in 10 days... and the ground is still under a foot of snow.


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

Todd the archer said:


> https://flic.kr/p/rvFGqQ
> 
> Shooting a bit fast but you get the idea



What is that brace on the riser? Did you manufacture that?


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

That my friends is the "Iron Eagle". My 6 pound homebuilt with short Hoyt limbs, draws 56# @ 28"

Made from angle iron, limb wedge from teflon cutting board and Walnut grip with home made feather rest.


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

GREAT posts ... I plan to join when I can recruit the wife to snap the pics for me ... I am beginner so I will be soliciting critique ...

For now, would you guys who posted above mind posting the make, model, length, and # of your bow? I do not get access to bows other than what I see here ...

Thanks!

Norm


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

Todd the archer said:


> That my friends is the "Iron Eagle". My 6 pound homebuilt with short Hoyt limbs, draws 56# @ 28"
> 
> Made from angle iron, limb wedge from teflon cutting board and Walnut grip with home made feather rest.


That, sir, is one of the coolest things I have ever seen!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Todd the archer said:


> That my friends is the "Iron Eagle". My 6 pound homebuilt with short Hoyt limbs, draws 56# @ 28"
> 
> Made from angle iron, limb wedge from teflon cutting board and Walnut grip with home made feather rest.


Pretty cool 

The farm I grew up on is in Sellersville 

It's the one when you come down Cat Hill rd on the left 

You know it ?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

huckleberg said:


> GREAT posts ... I plan to join when I can recruit the wife to snap the pics for me ... I am beginner so I will be soliciting critique ...
> 
> For now, would you guys who posted above mind posting the make, model, length, and # of your bow? I do not get access to bows other than what I see here ...
> 
> ...



60 inch 48 # @ 28 inches - Border Covert Hunter


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

huckleberg said:


> That, sir, is one of the coolest things I have ever seen!


I was very impressed by Todd the archer's bow build as well. :set1_applaud:


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Joe, I know were cat Hill Road is but I'm not sure where the farm is. I'm about three quarters of a mile from the Suelkes fruitstand.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

When you go over cat hill and go under bridge it's the first farm on the right  

Great area 

Brings back a lot of memories


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

JParanee said:


> 60 inch 48 # @ 28 inches - Border Covert Hunter


No, this is the coolest thing I have ever seen, that Border bow is a thing of beauty and I bet it shoots!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Joe - 

Sorry buddy, I'm gonna have to slightly disagree with ya. 
Almost anybody can look like Robinhood when they know someone is taking a picture of them. 

What happens during and after release (follow-through) can be a lot more telling, but unfortunately, that too can be "faked".
That's why sometimes videos aren't perfect, or rather they are. 

I've found the best thing to do is watch someone shoot when they don't know I'm watching. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## treekilla (Jan 21, 2015)

does anyone cant the bow and shoot split anymore? I guess im ole school.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Joe,

You just wanted to see what we all look like. For that, you get a picture of my back. Working on getting my back going again after my injury. It's getting better every week.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Treekilla I used to be a die hard Hill longbow/wood arrow/split finger/glove wearing/back quiver guy but the fact is I am just better with a recurve/carbon arrow/three under with a tab/hip quiver set up and that is just the honest truth.

Steve that sure doesn't look anything like Pa. As much as I like the winter I am ready for Spring!


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

jparanee said:


> 60 inch 48 # @ 28 inches - border covert hunter


thanks!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

That was two weeks ago in the Mojave Desert. It was a beautiful, but very windy day. We beat a storm which you can see coming over the mountains. Got some rain and snow from that storm.


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

I used to climb a bit in JTree ... I love the desert, would move there in a heartbeat! My last time there I got Desert Fever (fungal lung infection) damn near killed me, a healthy non-smoking 34yo at the time ...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Joshua Tree is my favorite place to climb. I have been climbing there since I was a teenager when the guidebook only had 72 routes. I think it is more like 15,000 now.

You got Desert Fever at Joshua Tree? What carries it? PM me if you will. I am interested in hearing about any outbreaks.


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Working on getting my back going again after my injury. It's getting better every week.


Last I heard, ain't none of us gettin' any younger ... glad you are getting better ...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

RoscoeP23 said:


> No, this is the coolest thing I have ever seen, that Border bow is a thing of beauty and I bet it shoots!


Thanks Roscoe 

I am super happy with this bow


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> Joe -
> 
> Sorry buddy, I'm gonna have to slightly disagree with ya.
> Almost anybody can look like Robinhood when they know someone is taking a picture of them.
> ...



I see what ya mean 

All I can say is that the first pic I posted was a still from a video so I'm trying


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

treekilla said:


> does anyone cant the bow and shoot split anymore? I guess im ole school.


Any way that works for you is welcome 

I shot split with a cant for many many years 

There are many pics of me shooting that way 

It's all good post a pic and have fun


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Joe,
> 
> You just wanted to see what we all look like. For that, you get a picture of my back. Working on getting my back going again after my injury. It's getting better every week.


Hank glad to hear your feeling good and the dessert looks awesome 

Wanna come shoot in the snow ?


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

JParanee said:


> Hank glad to hear your feeling good and the dessert looks awesome
> 
> Wanna come shoot in the snow ?


wow that is some invitation! this snow is killing me ...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

huckleberg said:


> wow that is some invitation! this snow is killing me ...


I have a feeling Hank is going to laugh


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

JParanee said:


> I have a feeling Hank is going to laugh


I can hear him 3400 miles away!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Hank glad to hear your feeling good and the dessert looks awesome
> 
> Wanna come shoot in the snow ?


I'll pass on the snow, but I'll take you up on dessert.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Everyone sure does seem to favor take downs.


----------



## ismo131 (Nov 19, 2014)

Falco Force, easton eclipse and me


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> Almost anybody can look like Robinhood when they know someone is taking a picture of them.
> 
> What happens during and after release (follow-through) can be a lot more telling, but unfortunately, that too can be "faked".
> That's why sometimes videos aren't perfect, or rather they are.
> ...


Understood but with all due respect, it is hard to have a coach watch you when you don't know they're watching when you don't have access to a coach at all. It's also difficult to submit a pic for a form check w/out knowing the pic's being taken.




treekilla said:


> does anyone cant the bow and shoot split anymore?


Yes - sometimes.




Tradbow Guy said:


> Everyone sure does seem to favor take downs.


Not everyone.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

http://youtu.be/Gg47k5nKub0
A video of me shooting last summer. I am down in Tucson for the week so no pictures from home.


----------



## joebobf (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's mine...


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

treekilla said:


> does anyone cant the bow and shoot split anymore? I guess im ole school.


Always...unless a shot forces me to do otherwise...and that school is still open. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I'll pass on the snow, but I'll take you up on dessert.


Awesome pic Hank 

Where and when ?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

http://youtu.be/1yS5rNyFAOE

I hold long enough it almost looks like a picture:lol:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

kegan said:


> http://youtu.be/1yS5rNyFAOE
> 
> I hold long enough it almost looks like a picture:lol:


Yes you do  

Got your card 

See you there  

Thank you


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

treekilla said:


> does anyone cant the bow and shoot split anymore? I guess im ole school.





rickstix said:


> Always...unless a shot forces me to do otherwise...and that school is still open. Enjoy, Rick.


Oddly enough?....(as it seems I'm always "odd" LOL!)...I shoot both ways and depends on the rig as follows....

My 64"/35# Morrison ILF w/ Sky TR7 limbs and my 64"/37# Bushmen R/D Longbow are both pleasantly quick and rather flat shooting for what they are with lightweight CF arrows....so both of those bows are shot 3under.

On the other hand?...

My 66"/32# D-Longbow has somewhat more of a rainbow trajectory as compared to my two faster bows above....especially since I shoot heavier wood shaft arrows off it so that one?...I shoot split-finger and as it turns out?.....

The results of doing so are pretty cool as it seems when shot that way?...all three of those rigs respond well within reason too my overall form and unorthodox aiming system where it seems muscle memory and body position play a significant role...then again?....I rarely shoot past 25yds or so and most of my shooting is done at 20yds and less...and it works well for me because I like roving about and shooting from all different distances....though I am getting a bit more technical with the Morrison/Sky rig these days.  

But again?...I'm weird. :cool2:


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

I much prefer 3 under but have made myself switch to split because I think it offers more advantages, also I have started canting the bow. I sort of went from new school to old school.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Tradbow Guy said:


> I much prefer 3 under but have made myself switch to split because I think it offers more advantages, also I have started canting the bow. I sort of went from new school to old school.


This is where I am as well. Have always shot 3-under on my horsebow, longbows and recurves... until I recently acquired the Kod Hunter and also went through some self-examination on the benefits of 3-under if goal is hunting (control of arrow) and exclusion of an aiming system (no benefit to getting arrow closer to eye), and also... bow geometry (release noise). And just in time too. I was ready to place an order on a new custom bow, tillered for 3 under. I think I'll hold off on that for now - may be moving away from the dark side. Am having success w/ split all of a sudden. I was doing well canting the longbow with 3-under string grab - but didn't occur to me to cant for JP's photo suggestion. I still prefer the feel of three under, but am seeing it as less logical in my application.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Zonic 

What ever works 

But why less logical in your application ?


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Zonic
> 
> What ever works
> 
> But why less logical in your application ?


For me - the only pro - and I'll admit, it's a big one - is that three under just feels better. It feels more natural, and less clumsy. So I have been going with the "whatever works" approach.

My goal is to be proficient at hunting and shooting instinctively - with wooden arrows. From 20 ft up, or while roving, it seems there is more control of the nocked end of the heavy arrow when shooting split. If I were only shooting carbon, and only shooting level terrain from a controlled stance - my logical choice would remain three under. And especially if I were gun barreling down the arrow. And that would be with, or without, a bow that had been tillered for 3 under.

My greatest enjoyment of the trad bows is the simplicity. It's why I've been hard-headed about one-piece bows. It's why I have pursued instinctive. And it's why I've stayed so long with the 3-under tab. It is a very simple tab.

Thanks for asking, Joe. I've been meaning to start a thread to sort some of this out - but have not wished to get clobbered by all of the "Not another 3-under vs. split thread" posts.

Steve


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Me with Apex


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

A couple my buddy took of me at Tannehill last weekend. This was the next to last target the day...a ten ringer on a standing bear.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Before the big snows came.












And after the big snows came!


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

zonic said:


> This is where I am as well. Have always shot 3-under on my horsebow, longbows and recurves... until I recently acquired the Kod Hunter and also went through some self-examination on the benefits of 3-under if goal is hunting (control of arrow) and exclusion of an aiming system (no benefit to getting arrow closer to eye), and also... bow geometry (release noise). And just in time too. I was ready to place an order on a new custom bow, tillered for 3 under. I think I'll hold off on that for now - may be moving away from the dark side. Am having success w/ split all of a sudden. I was doing well canting the longbow with 3-under string grab - but didn't occur to me to cant for JP's photo suggestion. I still prefer the feel of three under, but am seeing it as less logical in my application.


Pretty much where im at. I found that when swinging the bow quickly arrows want to fall off the shelf, not the case with split. Also allows me to cant more in the opposite direction if I have to, and, allows me to shoot self nocks when I get an english style longbow. For a hunter I just think theres a lot more benefits. Honestly so far, im shooting pretty close to the same as before (I already shot instinctive), the only major difference being it doesnt feel as good to me.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

shamus005 said:


>


holy ****. and I thought using a wrist release was weird.lol


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

zonic said:


> For me - the only pro - and I'll admit, it's a big one - is that three under just feels better. It feels more natural, and less clumsy. So I have been going with the "whatever works" approach.
> 
> My goal is to be proficient at hunting and shooting instinctively - with wooden arrows. From 20 ft up, or while roving, it seems there is more control of the nocked end of the heavy arrow when shooting split. If I were only shooting carbon, and only shooting level terrain from a controlled stance - my logical choice would remain three under. And especially if I were gun barreling down the arrow. And that would be with, or without, a bow that had been tillered for 3 under.
> 
> ...


Zonic 

By all means use what ever feels right to you 

This year was the first year I hunted 3 under and I had no issues 

I have spent a lifetime hunting shooting split and I honestly can't say that I have taken a shot that 3 under would not have worked in the same situation 

For me I believe the switch to three under gives me an advantage in the distances I shoot but I would be the last person to argue that split isn't better for some people


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

shamus005 said:


>


This is great


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

I have shot split for 36 years (33 with compound, last 3 with recurve). Don't think I'll try to change now.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Joe, 

the picture is from a September 1982 climb of Thunderbolt Peak in the very alpine Palisade region of the Sierra Nevada Mountains. My wife, a friend, and I were up for a planned 9 days in a very dry September. The day after we climbed Thunderbolt, the storm hit us. All that snow fell while we were there. Our friend's one man bivy tent is in front of our pyramid tent in the picture and is completely buried (it is tied to the ice axe). We had to take him in while we waited out the storm. We were camped very high, miles beyond the nearest trail, below the base of the 14.000 peak. We had planned on climbing North Palisade and the South face of Mt Winchell before the storm hit. After the storm, our concern shifted to getting out. We went back and climbed North Palisade the next year in very nice weather.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

2nd day I had ever picked up a recurve.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Joe,
> 
> the picture is from a September 1982 climb of Thunderbolt Peak in the very alpine Palisade region of the Sierra Nevada Mountains. My wife, a friend, and I were up for a planned 9 days in a very dry September. The day after we climbed Thunderbolt, the storm hit us. All that snow fell while we were there. Our friend's one man bivy tent is in front of our pyramid tent in the picture and is completely buried (it is tied to the ice axe). We had to take him in while we waited out the storm. We were camped very high, miles beyond the nearest trail, below the base of the 14.000 peak. We had planned on climbing North Palisade and the South face of Mt Winchell before the storm hit. After the storm, our concern shifted to getting out. We went back and climbed North Palisade the next year in very nice weather.


Hank incredible


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

How about 1956.. I just got a new longbow & will post something on what it's like 59 years later.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> How about 1956.. I just got a new longbow & will post something on what it's like 59 years later.


Anxious to see it


----------



## trs (Sep 24, 2010)

3d shoot on the seashore.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

trs said:


> View attachment 2179770
> 
> 
> 3d shoot on the seashore.


Okay, where in California are you? I want to shoot there.


----------



## trs (Sep 24, 2010)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Okay, where in California are you? I want to shoot there.


South Bay Archery Club in Rancho Palos Verdes. 

I would be more than happy to let you in as a guest.


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

Jinks, on your pic you have a back quiver and on the same side of the bow arm. How do you grab the arrows like this ?

T (in the market for a quiver, but not sure which one...)


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

trs said:


> South Bay Archery Club in Rancho Palos Verdes.
> 
> I would be more than happy to let you in as a guest.


Cool, I was wondering if that was South Bay. I am a member of Oranco and Mojave. I'll PM you in the future. I would like a guided tour. I may not have time for a couple of months since I am prepping for some tournaments and taking some time off for a vacation.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Maybe it's me but I do think I see a common theme on equipment and style. Appears overwhelmingly 3 under shooting take down recurves. Nothing wrong at all with other style but perhaps we are witnessing a shift in the common mode of archery. Thoughts?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Todd the archer said:


> Maybe it's me but I do think I see a common theme on equipment and style. Appears overwhelmingly 3 under shooting take down recurves. Nothing wrong at all with other style but perhaps we are witnessing a shift in the common mode of archery. Thoughts?


As people drift towards releases and sights on compounds because it makes the goal more attainable. I believe so it does with three under. As for the recurve vs. longbow, I believe recurves have been more popular for quite some time.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Tereva said:


> Jinks, on your pic you have a back quiver and on the same side of the bow arm. How do you grab the arrows like this ?
> 
> T (in the market for a quiver, but not sure which one...)


I think Jinks is using a side-draw quiver there - where the arrows are not taken from out of the top, but rather from an opening at the bottom of the tube.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> How about 1956.. I just got a new longbow & will post something on what it's like 59 years later.


Man that is a deep anchor, do you still anchor that way?


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> As people drift towards releases and sights on compounds because it makes the goal more attainable. I believe so it does with three under. As for the recurve vs. longbow, I believe recurves have been more popular for quite some time.


What suprises me is all the take downs, I never knew they were so popular. Shows how out of touch I am.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Tradbow Guy said:


> What suprises me is all the take downs, I never knew they were so popular. Shows how out of touch I am.


They're convenient for travel and to change weight, and from a building stand point it's easier to warranty a set of limbs rather than a whole bow.

Ever see a one piece compound?


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> They're convenient for travel and to change weight, and from a building stand point it's easier to warranty a set of limbs rather than a whole bow.
> 
> Ever see a one piece compound?


I wouldnt call a compound a take down though, with the vast majority of people who own them not owning a bow press to take it down, or, for that matter, knowing how to properly reattach their cables/strings. And for reasons unknown to me, the majority of the companies dont seem to want to use the longer limb bolt screws that a lot of martin archery bow features, which allow a bow to be taken down without a press. The reason it surprises me with traditional archery is I find take downs so aesthetically unpleasing when compared to a one piece bow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Blondes, brunettes, or red heads? Looks are personal, and don't take personality into account.

Whether a compound is "taken down" or not doesn't change the fact that there is no compound that is built as a single unit, even on the 100% carbon models. They're easier to build as separate units, and repair as well.

As for not using long bolts, that's easy: why would you want someone taking apart a bow you have to warranty if they don't know what they're doing?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

One from a long range novelty shoot (also known as 3d's around here) last summer.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

tradbowguy-I shot that way for nearly 20 years. Yes, it was but I was blessed with many tourney wins & 38 Biggame animals with that style. I continue to have a low anchor with my compound but of course, all the trinkets (release, hunting sight), I've been drawing this new longbow & my anchor is just a little higher. I'll find the right anchor once I start shooting it. In my stick bow days I posted "many" field scores over 400 but I also shot almost daily (I owned a full time shop/lanes from 1964 thru 1982).
I will definitely try to show my "new,old" style with this new endeavor.


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

shamus005 said:


>


Is that a conventional warhead or nuclear?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Me and my K-Mag this last summer.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Setting my phone on a 10 second burst was fun &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Good to see everyone 

Keep it coming


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> tradbowguy-I shot that way for nearly 20 years. Yes, it was but I was blessed with many tourney wins & 38 Biggame animals with that style. I continue to have a low anchor with my compound but of course, all the trinkets (release, hunting sight), I've been drawing this new longbow & my anchor is just a little higher. I'll find the right anchor once I start shooting it. In my stick bow days I posted "many" field scores over 400 but I also shot almost daily (I owned a full time shop/lanes from 1964 thru 1982).
> I will definitely try to show my "new,old" style with this new endeavor.


i look forward to it


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

I tried both 3 under and 2 under and for whatever reasons with 3 under it helped keep the arrow on the shelf so that is what i came to rely on.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I will try to get a proper picture with my current favorite baby (Don't let the others hear that I said that), but until then, this is the one that's handy on my computer....









Oh, hold the phone....

Stolen from the Fresno Field Archers, from Gene Foster Trad...

Me and my favorite weapon.








And more entertaining, with my favorite babe! Check out the form on her! Total expansion


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Barn, 

That is one high flying bow.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent form Barney


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

shooting the field course


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Arrowwood said:


> shooting the field course


Hey buddy thanks for posting


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Excellent form Barney


Thanks!

You would probably also enjoy our choreographed performance when we portrayed two implicitly gay male comic book characters. The audience thought us both men, and when we kissed onstage, one of our friends heard somebody in the audience scream, "No! My eyes are burning!"


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You would probably also enjoy our choreographed performance when we portrayed two implicitly gay male comic book characters. The audience thought us both men, and when we kissed onstage, one of our friends heard somebody in the audience scream, "No! My eyes are burning!"


She is too lovely to be mistaken for a male your audience must be blind


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

dougedwards said:


>


Beautiful images but in the one you forgot your arrow


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I think the arrow is winter camo.


----------



## ArrowCrazy (Feb 25, 2011)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1435283871_9d6de001cbc4c538f612258c9408bcc1


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

These are the only ones I could find, I'll get some more when I receive my new predator recurve from our good friend Barney slayer


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> She is too lovely to be mistaken for a male your audience must be blind


Edxtensive costuming  but thanks!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> These are the only ones I could find, I'll get some more when I receive my new predator recurve from our good friend Barney slayer


Yes, definitely post pictures with it. Looking forward to see it back in action!


----------



## FEPSON (Mar 11, 2015)

Any helpful criticism is welcome!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> These are the only ones I could find, I'll get some more when I receive my new predator recurve from our good friend Barney slayer


Ghost congrats on your new bow


----------



## caligator (Mar 3, 2013)

This past weekend in a shoot-off for 2nd place in the iron man at the TBOF State Championships. I ended up 3rd, a little low. Brand new Treadway Black Forest shoots awesome!!


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I like this thread. Nice to put faces to names I keep seeing.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> These are the only ones I could find


If you don't mind me saying....I know its a short bow...but that quiver is in the working part of the limbs...and just spells something of a headache/hassle to me. Does it give you any problems? Rick.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

rickstix said:


> If you don't mind me saying....I know its a short bow...but that quiver is in the working part of the limbs...and just spells something of a headache/hassle to me. Does it give you any problems? Rick.


The way the quiver and arrows are loading on draw, it almost looks like it is functioning like a Penobscot bow.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

rickstix said:


> If you don't mind me saying....I know its a short bow...but that quiver is in the working part of the limbs...and just spells something of a headache/hassle to me. Does it give you any problems? Rick.


I noticed it when I looked at the pics and quickly put it down towards the riser lol, it looked stupid


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

FEPSON said:


> Any helpful criticism is welcome!
> View attachment 2181809
> 
> View attachment 2181814


 might wanna close your fingers down on the riser before you attempt broad heads.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

oops. lol. ill get 1 similar with the darton mag when it arrives.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

TODAY & 1956. I've come a long way baby.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Great photos guys 

Thank you all for participating


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

whyatt said:


> View attachment 2182286
> 
> 
> oops. lol. ill get 1 similar with the darton mag when it arrives.


That is a very nice tree stand 

Very cool


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is the front view to go with the previous back view.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

JParanee said:


> That is a very nice tree stand
> 
> Very cool


was a trick to build the roof. I did it standing on the seat. ive since leveled the roof to make it appear smaller and looped poison ivy vines through the camo netting. it outta be super camod come sept. its 25 ft to the seat. 

ive also trimmed the netting to the minimum amount needed to hide the stand from the seat down.. the roof is thick clear plastic on natural hard wood limbs except for 1 pc of 1x4 board.. the plastic is fixed onto a pc of fencing that slides on that 1x4 when the wind blows. I had to put cloth between the fence and the board to keep it quiet.. I use screw in steps so theres no ladder. I take them out when not hunting.. it survived a horrible ice storm last yr. its built to last.. once the ivy vines get a grip on it good. itd take a tornado to bring it down... the stand is a really comfortable gorilla lounger. I have trimmed firing lanes out to 70 yds in most places and 50 yds in all directions.. the work is done now and ready for the coming season... I don't think any ones gonna try and steal it... theyd likely break their neck and or get a serious bad rash..lol


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Here is the front view to go with the previous back view.


thats a million miles from the views we get in scotland...
i cant even grow a cactus in my kitchen!


----------



## ismo131 (Nov 19, 2014)

Borderbows said:


> i cant even grow a cactus in my kitchen!


You water it too much. Here in Finland we have cactus (indor and by Window) that called "Mother in law chair"


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Here is the front view to go with the previous back view.


Great pic Hank


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

whyatt said:


> was a trick to build the roof. I did it standing on the seat. ive since leveled the roof to make it appear smaller and looped poison ivy vines through the camo netting. it outta be super camod come sept. its 25 ft to the seat.
> 
> ive also trimmed the netting to the minimum amount needed to hide the stand from the seat down.. the roof is thick clear plastic on natural hard wood limbs except for 1 pc of 1x4 board.. the plastic is fixed onto a pc of fencing that slides on that 1x4 when the wind blows. I had to put cloth between the fence and the board to keep it quiet.. I use screw in steps so theres no ladder. I take them out when not hunting.. it survived a horrible ice storm last yr. its built to last.. once the ivy vines get a grip on it good. itd take a tornado to bring it down... the stand is a really comfortable gorilla lounger. I have trimmed firing lanes out to 70 yds in most places and 50 yds in all directions.. the work is done now and ready for the coming season... I don't think any ones gonna try and steal it... theyd likely break their neck and or get a serious bad rash..lol


Never thought of using poison ivy to keep people away from my fixed stands 

That's a good idea


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have attended a couple 3D shoots with my daughter on my back


----------



## ismo131 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just asking: ^Does her hand reach string when full draw? Hope not. I ques that she is ok and understand the danger. Thats werry good familytime


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> I have attended a couple 3D shoots with my daughter on my back
> View attachment 2183066


the only thing on my back is doubt telling me there is dead ground... aim higher/lower...
MISSED! lol


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> I have attended a couple 3D shoots with my daughter on my back
> View attachment 2183066


That is great stuff right there 

I used to train for hunts by putting my kids in one of those and hiking my hill


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

She's a smart kid, if she gets hurt...it only happens once. The first time I took her was on a 30 target course and I missed 4 targets completely......she thought it was funny poking me in the ear at full draw, lol. I actually shoot with her back there often, sure makes for a steady shot later on when she's not back there.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I miss that 

Cherish that they grow out of that thing so quick


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

They sure do, now she says "I walk"....so we had another, lol. He is 5 mo old and I'm gonna have to readjust the pack to fit him next.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

ismo131 said:


> Just asking: ^Does her hand reach string when full draw? Hope not. I ques that she is ok and understand the danger. Thats werry good familytime


Checking the finger reach would be a good idea. A few weeks ago someone at the range I shoot was helping another archer at full draw. He momentarily reached to point at something inside the string just as the person released. At the hospital, they sewed his finger back and pinned his completely severed bone back together. He just got the pins out this past Monday and will have to rehab in coming weeks.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Recurve?


----------



## ismo131 (Nov 19, 2014)

Last week end training and stumping. I'm from Finland and little sloooow 
http://youtu.be/A_5TVT6gnnw


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

ismo131 said:


> Last week end training and stumping. I'm from Finland and little sloooow
> http://youtu.be/A_5TVT6gnnw


Nice shooting! What's your bow?


----------



## L8APEX1 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> I have attended a couple 3D shoots with my daughter on my back
> View attachment 2183066


Master Blaster!


----------



## BtVSFanatic (Mar 9, 2015)

*Love it!*



PaulDeadringer2 said:


> She's a smart kid, if she gets hurt...it only happens once. The first time I took her was on a 30 target course and I missed 4 targets completely......she thought it was funny poking me in the ear at full draw, lol. I actually shoot with her back there often, sure makes for a steady shot later on when she's not back there.
> View attachment 2183500


This...this is just the greatest most adorable bonding time I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

BarneySlayer said:


> Master Blaster!


Here's my full draw pic with the predator 

Not the best pic since it was just about dark outside


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

i like it


----------

